# NCEES HVAC # 530



## Ronin (Oct 25, 2010)

The problem gives a super heat of 20degrees at the compressor.

The load on the evaporator does not take this into consideration.

Any one know why? Isn't the effect of superheat added to the net refrigeration effect?


----------



## HerrKaLeun (Oct 25, 2010)

good question. In my opinion they should use 107.94 Btu at 40°F vapor. Maybe it is a mistake?

It doesn't affect the end result much, though. One would chose "B" one way or another.

Unless they somehow use compressor heat to super-heat, I would consider super-heating as part of the evaporator. The same way sub-cooling is part of the condenser (even when that doesn't condense anymore).


----------



## backup (Oct 26, 2010)

apple tv

If you want to play your avi videos on apple tv, you have to convert avi to apple tv first. That is because apple tv is lack of the codec support and it can not do the basic surroind sound. AVI can convertain audio and video compressed with various codecs. So it is hard for the avi files to be recognised by apple tv. Here, this

avi to apple tv converter for Mac can give you a helpe hand. Free Download avi to apple tv converter. avi to apple tv converter mac converter, set the output format from the pull-down menu. MP4 is the recommended video format to be converted from avi to apple tv. Click the button. After the process of converting avi to apple tv compatible formats, you can import avi to apple tv successfully.avi to apple tv,convertingavi to apple tv

avi to imovie

avi to apple tv

mpg to avi mac

avi to itunes

mac avi to mp4

avi to quicktime converter

mac avi converter

imovie converter

vob to avi mac


----------



## Ronin (Oct 26, 2010)

HerrKaLeun said:


> good question. In my opinion they should use 107.94 Btu at 40°F vapor. Maybe it is a mistake? It doesn't affect the end result much, though. One would chose "B" one way or another.
> 
> Unless they somehow use compressor heat to super-heat, I would consider super-heating as part of the evaporator. The same way sub-cooling is part of the condenser (even when that doesn't condense anymore).


Thanks, HerrKaLeun


----------

